# Internet Explorer missing



## bkfdbarbara

Hi. I must have hit a wrong area, because my Internet Explorer icon is missing off of my desktop. I can open it by going into Programs, but would like it back on on desktop. I'm sure there is a very easy way to put it back, but when I try anything new, I do more damage than good. And they say you can't hurt anything by trying...yeh, right! I can, every time.  Thanks for your help. Barbara


----------



## lehatche

Hi Barbara, The simplist way is to goto start, programs. and internet Explorer right click mouse button in drop down menu go to send to another drop down and click on desk top (create shortcut)! that should do it. Good luck!


----------



## NT4.0

The Internet Explorer icon is not actually a shortcut but a desktop element (like My Computer or Recycle Bin, without the shortcut arrow). To get it on the desktop, go to Control Panel -> Internet Options -> "Advanced" tab -> check "Show Internet Explorer icon on desktop".

Of course you could always make a shortcut to iexplore.exe instead of the standard desktop element.


----------



## Alfie_UK

Hi Barbara,
Here's a link you may find helpful  Ask-Leo shows you a few ways to restore your "IE icon" back onto the desktop.

Alfie,


----------



## bkfdbarbara

Hi Alfie, Thanks...the website was helpful, and I'm up and running again. Thanks for your prompt reply. Barbara


----------



## Alfie_UK

bkfdbarbara said:


> the website was helpful, and I'm up and running again. Thanks for your prompt reply. Barbara


You're welcome,and I'm happy to hear that this worked out for you.

Alfie,


----------

